# New cam & oil pump



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Isn't my new cam supposed to come with a key?
It's nowhere to be found.:willy: lol
OH!......I got my new Melling oil pump.
I know the tube with the strainer is pressed in.........
but how the heck do I get it started without messing something up??:confused


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Topkat said:


> Isn't my new cam supposed to come with a key?
> It's nowhere to be found.:willy: lol
> OH!......I got my new Melling oil pump.
> I know the tube with the strainer is pressed in.........
> but how the heck do I get it started without messing something up??:confused


Melling makes a tool, Jeg's carries them: Melling Select Oil Pump Pickup Installation Tool - JEGS

You could probably rig something similar up yourself.

My cam didn't come with a key either, whether or not that's "normal" I don't know. I suspect it might be.

Bear


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

You are supposed to reuse your old key. I use the Melling pumps also. They are a great quality pump. Do you have the proper installation tool to install the strainer? If not make a mark with a sharpe and take it to a machine shop for them to put it in. Those tubes are interference fit. Don't take a chance and ruin your pump. What I do is take a file at a 45 degree angle and file the end of the tube going round. It is still a real pain to get it started and impossible to get it on without the right tool.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

*what's wrong with this picture(s)*

I got the strainer tube started, and it's at the same angle as the top of the pump, and the same as the old one. 
Yet were I to continue, the dam thing will hit the pump!!!!!
machine shop time
the angle of the tube bend looks different :willy::willy:
:shutme
:shutme
:shutme


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Is that a Mellings pick up??


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

motorcycle mechanic across the street did mine, throw the pickup in the freezer over night then put pump in a vice and get a open end wrench that fits the tube snug, once you get started and lined up square it will tap right in hammer to wrench handle, found the same with my melling pump, hits the corner of the housing so i put it just on top of the housing, that brings it just off the pan bottom and allows the pan to torque down to the gasket correctly. I have to think this is the way it is designed as there is no way it will not hit it if its pressed in to the collar all the way. Your old one may have rotated if the pickup was not tack welded or strapped to the housing and been resting against the pan. Also made the same mistake with my key and left it in the old cam, got 8 different ones from the auto supply and none fit, i had given the cam to daughters BF as scrap and luckily he had not cashed it in yet.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

According to the tech at Melling, the pickup should be mounted so that it basically covers the bolt on the bottom so the screen angles down toward the pan.
When asked why they are made this way instead of a slightly longer tube so they could be mounted parallel with the bottom of the pan, he replied......................................
"I don't know"
The tech at Ames performance (where I purchased my pump said theve sold 54 similar pumps this year with no complaints. This guy suggested mounting the pickup tube at an upward angle!!!!
What a joke............
gotta love it!!!!!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Instg8ter said it. Any press in part, be it oil pump pickup, control arm bushings, bearing races, or bushings is much easier to press in after a few hours in the deep freeze. You can even use a hair dryer on the recieving part to make things even easier.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> motorcycle mechanic across the street did mine, throw the pickup in the freezer over night then put pump in a vice and get a open end wrench that fits the tube snug


Be very careful about putting an oil pump in a vise. Clearances inside are very small, and even the slightest deformation in the pump body or plate can cause the pump gears to sieze and quit working --- with ugly and expensive results.

Freezing the tube and warming the pump body with a heat gun or carefully weilded propane torch is a good idea. So is a small tack weld to keep the pickup from coming loose or moving.

Bear


----------

